# First Feathered Pot Calls



## Big Brad Va (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's some recent calls I've been working on. Sassafras/Elm have feathers from my buddies first turkey this fall. Made them for him as a thank you for deer hunting permission this year. The Cedar call is going to my old boss, who taught me a lot about everything. All these are woodbarter wood and finished with varying coats of gun stock oil.

http://i1296.Rule #2/albums/ag11/BigBradVa/image_zps1b55ad30.jpg

http://i1296.Rule #2/albums/ag11/BigBradVa/image_zpseb782824.jpg

http://i1296.Rule #2/albums/ag11/BigBradVa/image_zps0d376eb6.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work Brad. Those are the first feathered pot call I have seen. Nicely done.
Scott


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice looking calls! Does the feather change the sound any?


----------



## Big Brad Va (Dec 22, 2013)

It might soften up the sound a little. These are probably calls #7,8,9 that I've ever made so I'm no pro for sure. They are sounding a little more hollow than I like so I might clean up the etching and have them given more as mantle pieces


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Very cool looking calls.


----------



## myingling (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 22, 2013)

Big Brad Va said:


> It might soften up the sound a little. These are probably calls #7,8,9 that I've ever made so I'm no pro for sure. They are sounding a little more hollow than I like so I might clean up the etching and have them given more as mantle pieces


 
Try raising the sound board a little closer the friction surface. That should help


----------



## Big Brad Va (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll try that next Brent. Also going to try a little more shallow shape next time too. I'm just not as familiar with glass calls yet. I'll keep working at it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

